# Happy Thanksgiving



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

Hope you all have plenty to eat, and get to spend time with the ones you love (or at least can tolerate), and have a good day!

It wouldn't be Thanksgiving without Alices Restaurant!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eGpijVPIwPY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJx3WIMiatg&feature=related


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Thank you Moby 
And a very happy Thanksgiving to you & your family too


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Happy Thanksgiving to all my fish friends and their families. And a special thanks to our troops who can't be home to enjoy the holiday with their families.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Happy Thanksgiving.

Don't turn out like this.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Happy thanksgiving.

Sorry so late, I just got out of my turkey coma.


----------

